# So, what is a "Home Theater"...really?



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Are we talking about a room specifically designed from the ground up as a home theater (with custom decor/theme/wiring, etc.) or an existing room (without extensive mods) that is used as a home theater???

:huh:

Jim


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

You can define it however you like, but what works for me is an integrated home entertainment system and room that replicates the level of performance found in commercial cinemas. To design a home theater correctly requires a sufficient technical understanding of the performance characteristics of a cinema. That takes a comprehensive study of the topic.

The reason movies have the dramatic impact they do is the result of a blend of both artistic and technical components. Movies intended for the commercial cinema are produced with large auditoriums in mind, with the quality of presentation (image and sound) defined by the motion imaging standards, engineering guidelines, and recommended practices governed by the Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE). A movie on DVD or Blu-ray Disc, played in the home, cannot provide the same intended dramatic impact without an intelligent approximation of those standards, guidelines and best practices. Anything less is just wishful thinking and can only provide a watered down version of the cinematic experience. It's really all about a fully effective presentation of cinematic art in the home.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Alan Brown said:


> You can define it however you like, but what works for me is an integrated home entertainment system and room that replicates the level of performance found in commercial cinemas. To design a home theater correctly requires a sufficient technical understanding of the performance characteristics of a cinema. That takes a comprehensive study of the topic.
> 
> The reason movies have the dramatic impact they do is the result of a blend of both artistic and technical components. Movies intended for the commercial cinema are produced with large auditoriums in mind, with the quality of presentation (image and sound) defined by the motion imaging standards, engineering guidelines, and recommended practices governed by the Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE). A movie on DVD or Blu-ray Disc, played in the home, cannot provide the same intended dramatic impact without an intelligent approximation of those standards, guidelines and best practices. Anything less is just wishful thinking and can only provide a watered down version of the cinematic experience. It's really all about a fully effective presentation of cinematic art in the home.


I totally agree..

The term "Home Theater" says it all..What you see and experience in a quality commercial cinema is virtually scaled down to fit in a room in your home..

I don't mind admitting that I'm very biased when it comes to home theater and even with things like speakers showing in front of the screen, pictures on the wall, even separate acoustic panels on the wall, to me is not a true representation of a cinema..You don't see these things when you go to your local multiplex!

Even worse are the retailers who call a big TV and basically a HTIB system..HOME THEATER!!!
The term has been prostituted from one side of the planet to the other!

I realise that not everyone can afford a dedicated theatre that is a true representation of cinema (myself included) or would even be allowed to have one when you take WAF into account..but it annoys me intensely when just about anything these days passes for a home theatre!!

Like I said..I'm very biased!! :bigsmile:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

A home theater is any room where you can sit down, watch high quality video, and hear high quality audio. 

Just how crazy you want to be with it is up to you, but it has to be... better than the average living room with a wal mart DVD player hooked up to a 15 year old 30" CRT to qualify. You have to put some passion for AV into the room. That's the only criteria.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe a room dedicated to just watching tv and movies that has the ability to bring the experience of a movie to life with video and surround sound audio can be called a home theater. I don't necessarily think it has to be high end but of course the higher end the better the experience.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im not lucky enough for a dedicated home theater room, mine pulls triple-duty as a music venue and also as a living room. 

Music processing in modern receivers allow for full use of surround sound speaker systems originally designed and built specifically for home theater applications. While not ideal from a critical listening standpoint, a good surround sound system will still provide a very satisfying and often even epic music experience.

Small (and nowadays) cheap lcd displays, installed close to the seating area, allows for casual viewing in rooms with existing 100"+ display systems. Home theater recliners with built-in armrest tray tables make excellent and comfy locations for laptop internet surfing. That same good seating is also a great environment for more critical listening using good headphones rather than surround sound speakers. Good theater lighting control and a immersive sound system makes for a great dining environment, dinner and a movie simultaneously is also a option.

My 106" display 7.2 surround sound theater is my favorite room in the house, yet dedicated home theater viewing makes up only a fraction of the time I spend in it 

Its an elaborate theater room but the room itself was not really modded per se', does dark paint count?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> So, what is a "Home Theater"...really?


Any A/V set-up that permits one to enjoy a "cinema-like experience" (a broad and subjective term) at home.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Quite a wide range of opinions already.

I don't call my living room a home theater even though my 'home theater' is located there.
For me I guess simply having surround sound is what defines having 'home theater' or not having 'home theater'.
I have no issue with someone calling a 40" LCD TV and HTIB 'home theater', of course a bigger screen and better audio is better 'home theater' and if it is in a nice dedicated room with a tiered floor with heavy drapes on all the walls that would be better yet.

The last thing I want to do is to duplicate the cinema experience, anytime I want to get the back of my chair kicked, listen to a cell phone conversation, hear a baby cry, or put up with a bunch of other annoying things people do at the cinema; I know exactly where to go.
The lack of the aforementioned things assures that my home movie watching experience greatly exceeds the local cinema experience even if I don't turn the volume up to reference or have complete light control in a dedicated 'home theater' room.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

all from what was written above describes what can be called a HOME THEATER , the name himself was taken when was given to the consumer the option to ad more speakers with a specific function than the 2.0 channel stereo that we had . I don`t consider that i have a dedicated HT but i call it my entertainment system , and of course i did what a lot of ppl did improvements to enjoy a better experience with sub risers , acoustic panels and bass traps . One thing is for sure this experience kept me away from theaters .


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the interesting and well-considered responses. Very thought-provoking ideas.

Jim


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

To me, it really doesn't matter what the room looks like or is used for. Once the lights go down, I can't tell that I'm in a multipurpose room (great room) rather than a dedicated Home Theater. When 'Tron:Legacy' started, the fact that there was a kitchen table only several feet from me didn't detract from the experience at all.

Technically, I guess, a "Home Theater" is a dedicated room for enjoying movies.
A "Media Room" is a multipurpose room.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think there is a definition of "home theater." I have all my equipment and computer in the living room so I can multitask. Yes, a few can afford a dedicated home theater space but they are a very small minority even among those with "high end" equipment.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My definition is a place in my home where I can go to be totally immersed in sight and sound. Movie theaters in which I pay to have a similar experience are all lacking to my dedicated HT. I only go out for movies when my wife wants to go, and that is rarely. To pay $20.00 for both of us to have a sub-par aural and visual experience is just aggravating when I can buy a pre-owned Blu-ray from Hastings for half that and watch it it with better video and audio. This forum has created a snob, I know. 

"There, there little luxury, don't you cry. You'll be a necessity by and by."


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

To me the defining factor is "Home"

I haven't much of a system at this point...I'm working on that...but even so, I can watch what I want, get up to pee without thinking I'm disturbing anyone else...pause to discuss something (during less engrossing films), laugh at stuff that's not really funny and not laugh at stuff that others find funny...itch my nose if I want...

I'm pretty versatile with technical stuff, and I appreciate the benefit of better fidelity in sound and video, but our brains respond best when they have positive emotional attachment and are relaxed. For that reason, I think a 5k home theater, built for its audience, will actually provide a better experience than a 1m cineplex built for Joe.


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

Nice question. A home theater is a place when you can have fun with your families, enjoying a movie to watch just a like in theaters. However, home theaters is quieter and more convenient than a movie theater and in most cases, the picture and sound are great.


----------



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

"Theater" in your "Home" :neener:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

If you go to a cineplex and during the show you think "I would have enjoyed this more if I waited to see it at home", you probably have a home theater.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

To me, a Home Theater can be a lot of things. Certainly a dedicated room with tiered seating and a large projector with multiple speakers is one, but so is a living room with a large-screen TV and two speakers. Mine is my family room with a 50" plasma and a small 5.1 system.


----------

